# Abandoned Car dealership



## Dubie (Nov 27, 2007)

This was from my very first roll of film I did a few months ago. I think a lot more could be done but I never got out of the car to shoot it. I was across the street. I'm was just getting my feet wet then, afraid to make a nuisance of myself. Starting to realize I can get better pictures if I do though.


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)

I love shots like this. There's plently of dead seaside towns in the north west of England where I live and you can get some great bleak shots like this. My mum lives in gran canaria which is really arid near the coast and I like getting similar pictures there.

Yeah, I really really like this shot. It's a shame you didn't explore it futher. That thing in the road is a little distracting.


----------



## Dubie (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks...I may go back there with my tripod and shoot more. Maybe leave the street out this time.

I love desolation and urban decay.


----------

